# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Debito IVA

## Francois

Buongiorno a tutti, :Smile: 
vorrei porvi il seguente quesito.
Un cliente di studio non ha pagato l'iva del III trimestre 2009.
Adesso, fermo restando che l'iva periodica non si può rateizzare, mentre si può rateizzare quella annuale e chiudendo la dichiarazione con un debito comprensivo del suddetto debito.
Mi chiedo  posso rateizzarla pagando quantomeno la sanzione?
grazie per la risposta

----------


## Niccolò

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> vorrei porvi il seguente quesito.
> Un cliente di studio non ha pagato l'iva del III trimestre 2009.
> Adesso, fermo restando che l'iva periodica non si può rateizzare, mentre si può rateizzare quella annuale e chiudendo la dichiarazione con un debito comprensivo del suddetto debito.
> Mi chiedo  posso rateizzarla pagando quantomeno la sanzione?
> grazie per la risposta

  Secondo me ti contestano il tardivo pagamento del trimestre. 
Perchè non mettere i soldi in un salvadanaio e fare un unico ravvedimento a Novembre?

----------


## La matta

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> vorrei porvi il seguente quesito.
> Un cliente di studio non ha pagato l'iva del III trimestre 2009.
> Adesso, fermo restando che l'iva periodica non si può rateizzare, mentre si può rateizzare quella annuale e chiudendo la dichiarazione con un debito comprensivo del suddetto debito.
> Mi chiedo  posso rateizzarla pagando quantomeno la sanzione?
> grazie per la risposta

  Il ravvedimento ha effetto da quando si paga tutto il debito "e" sanzioni e interessi. 
Sparo a casaccio: si potrebbe rateizzare il debito iva risultante dalla dichiarazione considerandolo come se il III trim fosse stato pagato. Questo è sacrosanto e corretto. 
In aggiunta, si potrebbe "rateizzare" il tributo 6033, ravvedendo di volta in volta una parte del debito del III trim.  Poi il totale dei pagamenti si aggiornerà in dichiarazione iva, in modo che a settembre parta corretta.
Ovvio che non si tratta di una vera rateizzazione, e che se nel frattempo qualcuno ci mette il naso l'operazione salta.

----------


## LANNA

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> vorrei porvi il seguente quesito.
> Un cliente di studio non ha pagato l'iva del III trimestre 2009.
> Adesso, fermo restando che l'iva periodica non si può rateizzare, mentre si può rateizzare quella annuale e chiudendo la dichiarazione con un debito comprensivo del suddetto debito.
> Mi chiedo  posso rateizzarla pagando quantomeno la sanzione?
> grazie per la risposta

  
L'IVA non pagata del III trim. 2009 confluirà nella dichiarazione annuale e sarà il debito con cod. 6099 (a cui si aggiungerà, se dovuto, il versamento del IV trimestre), quindi potrai rateizzare il debito IVA 6099/2009 e calcolerai la sanzione e gli interessi con ravvedimento operoso relativo al III trimestre.
Quindi farai un F24 con la sola sanzione e interessi dal 16/11/2009 al 16/03/2010 per il III trim. 2009 e farai pagare a rate il cod. 6099.
Spero di essere stata chiara  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> L'IVA non pagata del III trim. 2009 confluirà nella dichiarazione annuale e sarà il debito con cod. 6099 (a cui si aggiungerà, se dovuto, il versamento del IV trimestre), quindi potrai rateizzare il debito IVA 6099/2009 e calcolerai la sanzione e gli interessi con ravvedimento operoso relativo al III trimestre.
> Quindi farai un F24 con la sola sanzione e interessi dal 16/11/2009 al 16/03/2010 per il III trim. 2009 e farai pagare a rate il cod. 6099.
> Spero di essere stata chiara

  Procedura corretta, però, a fare due conti, cosa risparmi? 
La sanzione da ravvedimento la paghi intera perchè superi i 30 gg, gli interessi del ravvedimento non sono superiori a quelli da rateizzo, e ultimo e peggiore, ti prenoti un incontro in Ade perchè l'F24 di sola sanzione e interesse non riescono mai a capire a cosa si riferisca  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Una volta l'ho fatta una cosa del genere, in Ade ti guardano storto perchè li fai lavorare doppio e il cliente ti guarda con desolazione perchè gli è arrivato un avviso bonario  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Da allora ho deciso: chi non paga, pagherà. Senza accomodamenti  :Smile:

----------


## Francois

> L'IVA non pagata del III trim. 2009 confluirà nella dichiarazione annuale e sarà il debito con cod. 6099 (a cui si aggiungerà, se dovuto, il versamento del IV trimestre), quindi potrai rateizzare il debito IVA 6099/2009 e calcolerai la sanzione e gli interessi con ravvedimento operoso relativo al III trimestre.
> Quindi farai un F24 con la sola sanzione e interessi dal 16/11/2009 al 16/03/2010 per il III trim. 2009 e farai pagare a rate il cod. 6099.
> Spero di essere stata chiara

  Ok grazie a tutti,
era proprio questa la soluzione che intendevo. 
a questo punto  potrò farla pagare con l'unico 2010 maggiorata dello 0.40?

----------


## LANNA

> Procedura corretta, però, a fare due conti, cosa risparmi? 
> La sanzione da ravvedimento la paghi intera perchè superi i 30 gg, gli interessi del ravvedimento non sono superiori a quelli da rateizzo, e ultimo e peggiore, ti prenoti un incontro in Ade perchè l'F24 di sola sanzione e interesse non riescono mai a capire a cosa si riferisca  
> Una volta l'ho fatta una cosa del genere, in Ade ti guardano storto perchè li fai lavorare doppio e il cliente ti guarda con desolazione perchè gli è arrivato un avviso bonario  
> Da allora ho deciso: chi non paga, pagherà. Senza accomodamenti

  Con due conti intendi il 6099 e il 6033??
Non risparmi, ma il 6099 lo puoi rateizzare, il 6033 no.
Non sottovalutare l'Ade, la procedura oramai è diffusa e conosciuta. :Smile:

----------


## LANNA

> Ok grazie a tutti,
> era proprio questa la soluzione che intendevo. 
> a questo punto  potrò farla pagare con l'unico 2010 maggiorata dello 0.40?

  Certo, il 6099 lo puoi far pagare a partire dal 16/03/10 o con l'unico maggiorata con lo 0,40%

----------


## Niccolò

> Con due conti intendi il 6099 e il 6033??
> Non risparmi, ma il 6099 lo puoi rateizzare, il 6033 no.
> Non sottovalutare l'Ade, la procedura oramai è diffusa e conosciuta.

  Ok, ma il rateizzo si conclude il 16/11/2010, e il ravvedimento puoi saldarlo entro il 16/11/2010  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Se uno metti i soldi nel salvadanaio ho lo stesso risultato  :Smile:  
Per la diffusione della procedura è vero.... è però vero che la prossima settimana devo andare in Ade per confermare la procedura, e quel tempo non me lo ripaga nessuno  :Wink:

----------


## Francois

> Certo, il 6099 lo puoi far pagare a partire dal 16/03/10 o con l'unico maggiorata con lo 0,40%

   

> Ok, ma il rateizzo si conclude il 16/11/2010, e il ravvedimento puoi saldarlo entro il 16/11/2010  Se uno metti i soldi nel salvadanaio ho lo stesso risultato

  L'idea del salvadanaio sarebbe parimenti buona  :Wink:  ma conoscendo il mio cliente sono sicuro che non metterà mai niente da parte e se lo farà fino a novembre li spenderà tutti  :Confused:

----------


## LANNA

> Ok, ma il rateizzo si conclude il 16/11/2010, e il ravvedimento puoi saldarlo entro il 16/11/2010  Se uno metti i soldi nel salvadanaio ho lo stesso risultato  
> Per la diffusione della procedura è vero.... è però vero che la prossima settimana devo andare in Ade per confermare la procedura, e quel tempo non me lo ripaga nessuno

  Questo perchè ravvedendo solo la sanzione e gli interessi, non metti il codice del tributo di riferimento, il 6035, e così la questione è poco chiara e c'è bisogno della "visitina" all'Ade per chiarimenti,  fino a che non inventeranno un codice appropriato per la sanzione e interessi da ravvedimento riferito a un determinato tributo e non generico es. 199103 e 890403 per il terzo trim. :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> .....ma conoscendo il mio cliente sono sicuro che non metterà mai niente da parte e se lo farà fino a novembre li spenderà tutti

  Ti capisco, davvero  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
A volte sembra di avere a che fare con i bambini  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> ....  fino a che non inventeranno un codice appropriato per la sanzione e interessi da ravvedimento riferito a un determinato tributo e non generico es. 199103 e 890403 per il terzo trim.

  Aspettiamo fiduciosi  :Smile:

----------


## La matta

> L'IVA non pagata del III trim. 2009 confluirà nella dichiarazione annuale e sarà il debito con cod. 6099 (a cui si aggiungerà, se dovuto, il versamento del IV trimestre), quindi potrai rateizzare il debito IVA 6099/2009 e calcolerai la sanzione e gli interessi con ravvedimento operoso relativo al III trimestre.
> Quindi farai un F24 con la sola sanzione e interessi dal 16/11/2009 al 16/03/2010 per il III trim. 2009 e farai pagare a rate il cod. 6099.
> Spero di essere stata chiara

  Perdonatemi, ma non sono convintissima.
Se il ravvedimento si perfeziona col versamento di tutto - tributo, sanzioni e interessi - ravvedere il codice 6033 al 16/3/10 senza pagare il saldo non ci aiuta, se non versiamo anche il tributo.
Eventualmente, sanzioni e soprattutto interessi, si possono calcolare fino alla scadenza dell'ultima rata.
E ci sarà comunque da sperare di incontrare all'Ade un funzionario di mente aperta  :Big Grin:

----------


## LANNA

> Perdonatemi, ma non sono convintissima.
> Se il ravvedimento si perfeziona col versamento di tutto - tributo, sanzioni e interessi - ravvedere il codice 6033 al 16/3/10 senza pagare il saldo non ci aiuta, se non versiamo anche il tributo.
> Eventualmente, sanzioni e soprattutto interessi, si possono calcolare fino alla scadenza dell'ultima rata.
> E ci sarà comunque da sperare di incontrare all'Ade un funzionario di mente aperta

  Quando il 6033 nella dich. IVA confluisce nel 6099, è quest'ultimo che va pagato, è come se il 6033 sparisse, se lo regolarizzo con il ravvedimento.

----------


## La matta

> Quando il 6033 nella dich. IVA confluisce nel 6099, è quest'ultimo che va pagato, è come se il 6033 sparisse, se lo regolarizzo con il ravvedimento.

  Sono d'accordo, ma se fossi un funzionario dell'Ade obietterei che in realtà il 6033 non è sparito, fino a quando non l'ho versato tutto, e ravveduto.
Facendolo confluire nel 6099 e ravvedendo solo fino al 16/3, in realtà ottengo un indebito risparmio di interessi da ravvedimento. In fondo, il mio debito era già dovuto per il 16/11 e quello che sto attuando è un escamotage. Lecito, ma ripeto, a parer mio il ravvedimento va portato fino a scadenza dell'ultima rata. Che poi, trattandosi dei soli interessi, probabilmente non saranno nemmeno molti soldi.
O, almeno, questo è il mio modesto parere. Se mi sbaglio, meglio  :Embarrassment:

----------


## L'italiano

Segnalo inoltre l'handicap degli interessi sugli interessi: 
quando il contribuente non paga un debito trimestrale facendolo confluire come debito finale nel quadro VL, subisce oltre agli interessi passivi propri del trimestre in mora, anche un ulteriore ricarico di interessi come liquidazione annuale. 
E questo che si ravveda o meno, che paghi il saldo o attenda la cartella.

----------


## LANNA

A conferma di quanto detto prima, la procedura è accettata dall'ADE: ieri tramite CIVIS ho comunicato gli estremi del mod. F24 relativo alla regolarizzazione dell'IVA anno 2007, che fu pagata a rate con cod. 6099/2007 nel corso del 2008 con sanzione e interessi pagati il 16/03/2008, e ora mi è arrivato l'annullamento dell'avviso bonario  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Giudizio buono anche per il CIVIS :Smile:

----------


## Francois

> A conferma di quanto detto prima, la procedura è accettata dall'ADE: ieri tramite CIVIS ho comunicato gli estremi del mod. F24 relativo alla regolarizzazione dell'IVA anno 2007, che fu pagata a rate con cod. 6099/2007 nel corso del 2008 con sanzione e interessi pagati il 16/03/2008, e ora mi è arrivato l'annullamento dell'avviso bonario 
> Giudizio buono anche per il CIVIS

  Grazie per l'ulteriore conferma  :Wink: 
sperando che anche dalle mie parti il funzionaro dell'ADE abbia la mente aperta :Embarrassment:

----------

